# SuperDogs, post them high jumpers



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol first pic is awesome u should put a cape on lola..SUPER LOLA


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here you go a few of my boy.



















Super dog up in a tree


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good pics...........when my dogs be jumping i don't even be thinking bout taking a pic


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh that first pic of Lola is off the hook great shot.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


>


great shots:woof::woof:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> great shots:woof::woof:


Thank you, I cant wait to build him a spring pole. He jumps pretty high for a puppy. Im getting a lil worried tho since I live along a main road that he might try to jump the concrete wall along the house. Its about a 5 1/2 foot wall. But I figured if he doesnt see anyone jump over it he wont learn or even think about trying, I hope. I would like to plant some bushes that will grow over the wall so that will block him from trying


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im always taking the pictures, this is the best i can get lmao


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics so far..keep em coming


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

my dog loves the frisbee, here are some pics


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

ooooooooh great pics man, I cant wait to upgrade my camera. I catch great shots but want better.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow awesome pics!! Ive tried frisbee with Enzo but he is too slow lol. I think my backyard is too small for him to get at the speed to catch it


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yea i got a better camera that I never knew i had..so knew pics will be coming in from me 2


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

some air timmee


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

lol that last one is awesome


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea keep em coming!

great pics carrina


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The rope is set at rounghly 7ft, 10in higher than the privacy fence.















Hooch goin up after that varmit... 







Old man Hooch still hangin' around....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW! some great dogs posted in action; Aiden, KG420, menno222, awesome shots!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*this is Champ, Chino's sire*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

almost forgot this one


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lux and my wife having fun in the snow back in 2008


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> almost forgot this one


Ouch!!! :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Carriana said:


>


Yea super Loki. OMG I love me some Loki Carriana you got yourself one great dog. :woof:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Yea super Loki. OMG I love me some Loki Carriana you got yourself one great dog. :woof:


This is true  I love him more everyday! Well, except for the days he chews stuff, hehehe.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wooo hooo great picts! I definitely need a new camera, that delay on mine stinks!

CraziNate, I'd be really careful with allowing the dog to jump like that when landing on cement. It can really screw up the joints.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few from this morning.



















here's my little man giving his best friend some water


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thaim said:


> some air timmee


i like that set up I may have to do something like that


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY great pictures guys, I want to play!!
Jumping dock dogs 
Vixen, go old girl! not bad for a 9 year old pittie
















Siren









Hurricane 









Monsoon









Trigger









Can General my Boston play? lol









Typhoon









Tempest









Kaos RIP my love









Siren








siren being a dork









Agility pictures
Tasha









Vixen









Siren









Tempest









Monsoon on the Flirt pole


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

oooh great pics


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Ouch!!! :rofl:


yeah the stuff she puts her self thru for fresh chicken.:rofl:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

lol ya that was a great pic couldnt believe she was up so high at the end of her lead


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

cool photos! 
here are few of Grim


















here he was just about to jump 









he jumps pretty, 3 or 4m from stand-still like, hops,
but he destroys things as frisbeys, balls, ect.. 
tipical boy :hammer:


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

its not a very high quality picture but here he is


----------

